#  Vorstellungen >   Migräne bei Jugendlichen >

## gela1964

Hallo,
auf der Suche nach Rat bin ich auf diese Seite gestoßen und hab mich gleich angemeldet. 
Meine 13-jährige Tochter hat seit ihrem 9. Lebensjahr Migräne. Zum Glück noch recht selten. D.h. 1 x im Jahr. Dafür umso heftiger. Starke Kopfschmerzen - Taubheitsgefühl in Arm und Gesicht - Sprachstörungen.
Die Symptome treten häufig bei angespannten Situationen wie Prüfungen oder Schulaufgaben vorwiegend in der Schule auf. 
Ich bin um jeden Tipp und Rat sehr dankbar.
P.S. Symptome wurden natürlich abgeklärt. Neurologe o.B. - MRT o.B. Hausarzt und Neurologe tippen auf Migräne.
Vielen DANK schon mal im Voraus.
Grüßle :Zwinker:

----------


## Mündig

Hallo Gela, 
es gibt gerade zum Thema Kopfschmerzen/Migräne viele Fragen die man sich stellen kann bzw. abklären lassen kann/sollte. 
Da wäre zum einen die Frage was der Auslöser der Attacken ist. Mir kämen da folgende Fragen in den Sinn....Schulsorgen ......Unterbewußte Ängste (Prüfungsstress)....vielleicht eine unerkannte Lernstörung..... Ich denke alles was mit Entspannungsmethoden zu tun hat wäre sicherlich sinnvoll. 
Das sind nur ein paar Ideen die mir bei Ihrem Beitrag durch den Kopf gingen. 
Alles Gute weiterhin. 
Liebe Grüße

----------


## Patientenschubser

Unsere Große (auch 13Jahre) hat das ab und zu. 
Uns ist aufgefallen das Sie das immer dann hat wenn Sie ein sehr streßige Woche und ein sehr unternehmungsreiches WE hinter sich hat. 
Wenn Sie also keine Zeit hatte sich zu Entspannen, bzw zur Ruhe zu kommen. 
Seit wir das wissen hatte Sie keine Kopfschmerzen mehr. Meine Frau und ich sorgen nun dafür das nun der eine oder andere Faktor unterbunden wird.
Im Klartext wenn die Woche zu voll war mit schulischem Streß wird das WE ruhig, d.h. oder umgekehrt wenn wir schon wissen das die Woche sehr anstrengend wird, bleibt das WE davor ruhig!

----------

